# Any DA scrimmages this weekend?



## Myleftfoot (Jul 29, 2016)

Any DA scrimmages this weekend?


----------



## mahrez (Jul 30, 2016)

Yes there are some scrimmage games


----------



## Myleftfoot (Aug 25, 2016)

Saturday - LA Galaxy Academy U13 Vs. Pats U13
Sunday - GSA U13 Vs Real So Cal U13
any other scrimmages?


----------



## Old Soccer Balls (Aug 25, 2016)

Strikers FC 2004s will be playing Golden State this weekend.  Should be a good barometer of where both USSDA 2004 clubs are heading into league play the next weekend.


----------



## sbay (Aug 25, 2016)

LAFC USSDA 2004's play LAGSB Elite 2004's saturday


----------



## Wez (Aug 26, 2016)

sbay said:


> LAFC USSDA 2004's play LAGSB Elite 2004's saturday


sbay, any interest in setting up another scrimmage in Gundo vs. our Striker SouthBay B04s in the near future?  Last scrimmage we had was fun.


----------



## Box2Box (Aug 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> sbay, any interest in setting up another scrimmage in Gundo vs. our Striker SouthBay B04s in the near future?  Last scrimmage we had was fun.


Who won?


----------



## Wez (Aug 26, 2016)

Strikers in a very close 5-4 game.  Great game, would love to play again...


----------



## sbay (Aug 26, 2016)

Box2Box said:


> Who won?



I can't remember the score it was the first game we played as a team and it was forever ago.  I know we were missing our goalie and several key players... I know our right back played goalie


----------



## sbay (Aug 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> sbay, any interest in setting up another scrimmage in Gundo vs. our Striker SouthBay B04s in the near future?  Last scrimmage we had was fun.


sure, e-mail indyconnection he is the boss


----------



## sbay (Aug 26, 2016)

Box2Box said:


> Who won?


sorry posted in the wrong spot.  We played just after our team was formed it was our first time playing together..missing a number of kids including out goalie for the game.  

It was a fun game though working out kinks.


----------



## Ricardo Torres (Aug 27, 2016)

4 - 0 Galaxy over pats


----------



## Gray Balz (Aug 27, 2016)

Strikers FC 2004's 3-0 & 5-0 over FCGS today


----------



## TwoK2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Fc Golden State 2002 Academy 3
Strikers 2002 Academy 2


----------



## Soccer83 (Aug 28, 2016)

Pats 2004's 3-1 & 6-1 over West Coast


----------



## Myleftfoot (Aug 29, 2016)

LAGA 4 - 0 PATS -  2003
GSA 2 - 0 Real So CAL
did Galaxy and Golden State dominated?


----------

